# Sucess story through egg share`WARNING birth story` Finally a update for u girls



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello girls...

Well thought i shoud get on comptuer and give u a little update on how things are going,

As you know i was due to go in hospital on 31st May at 7am to have a planned C-section.....Not so planned after all, 6hours before i was due to go into hospital my waters broke....Eeeeekk,,We had been up finishing off the nursery then went in bath,Just as i went to get a drink out of Fridge before headin off to bed at 1am Big gush of water,To say the least i nearly s**t myself lmao.Phoned Labour ward who sent me an ambulance,At hospital i lay waiting to be examined they took one look and says deffo waters.I started having contractions and was starting to dilate,So they had to rush me down for emergency c-section as they cudnt let me go into labour naturally with her bein breech etc,Very scary but VERY exciting as it was all happening sooo fast and to think id be holding my baby in less then half an hour was mind blowing,So down to threatre i went,Epidural given to me(This was the only thing worrying me but honestly ppl that is worried about that and not experienced it you have NOTHING to worry about) Absultely amazing things they are.......

2:21Am Ella-Mae was brought into the world.I wont even try to describe the feeling as its just undescribable...When u hear that first cry Aaaawww You girls have sooo much to look forward to and u WILL experience it!!!!!!!!

Anyways fast forward........

Shes now 3weeks and 2days old..Time has just went nowhere at all,Each and every min has just been soo precious,We just sit and stare at her as if shes going to start doing magic tricks or sumthing lmao.She was 7LB 1OZ born and i got her weighed at 2weeks 5days old and she was 8lb 11oz What a little chunky monkey i have got. 26oz in just under 3weeks.
She is a very good baby as long as she is FED and changed,Noway on earth cud i starv her.She only goes 2hours without a fed and drinking 3-4oz each time,Now and again she will go 3hours,Sumtimes only an hour,But she is filling her belly up through the day as she goes at least 3 hours at night,Last night she went 6hours!!! So i been blessed with a goodun,Have i spoke to soon??

Well that was a quick update on how things are going so far,Will keep u all updated and get online as much as possible didnt realise how hard it wud be to catch a little time here and there lol.
She has brought soooo much love and joy to our lifes,Didnt think it was possible to love sumone so much esp sumone so small.

Thanks for reading
Love kelly


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kel!!
Hello you!

I saw all the pictures of your little beauty in the gallery earlier.

She is so adorable.

Glad to hear all went ok and your both doing good.

Keep in touch.

Nic xx (nicwim)


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kelly

lovely to hear from you sweetheart 

Ella mae is a gorgeous wee thing

You are one proud mummy and rightly so too

Enjoy every single moment with her as it will go so so fast 

lovely to hear from you and hope your recoveringfrom the c section 

Love Emxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

So nice to hear how well things are going for you - hope it is me soon


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hun, you sound so happy. 

Going to have a peek at the gallery now at the bubba!!

xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

She's a little diamond mate! Can't wait to see her and you.

I'll try and get over to see you in a few weeks on my way home from Liverpool.  

Cherish her...she won't be a baby long  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kelly sweetheart, she is a little treasure!  Totally gorgeous!!!

Sounds like you are so happy, it brings tears to my eyes - happy tears for you that is!!

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

She is so beautiful hun well done  

Give her these from me please     

Luv sally x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

awwwwww kel, can i have her? pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssseeee?

she is a stunner, sorry cant chat to you, i neeeeeed to go and see more piccys


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

She's beautiful, Congratulations


----------

